# Quiz Time



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Can anyone identfy this Case Tractor. Am starting out with a easy one


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well other then old, and orange? 

Can't tell what it is, but I have seen one almost just like it before. Can't remember where though.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is it a case D


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

:ditto: 
i'm going to say case d as wel
were they the only one with cast grill?


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Yep, definitely a D. Do we have to split the prize?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Well other then old, and orange?
> 
> Can't tell what it is, but I have seen one almost just like it before. Can't remember where though. *


Ok paul you weren't paying attention to my other post listed below. Will give you a second chance on the second part of the quiz I will list below. Thanks for the reply.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old_Nodaker _
> *Yep, definitely a D. Do we have to split the prize? *


Very good guys, it is a Case D tractor. Now for the second part of the quiz. The serial number of the tractor is 5003490D. What year is this tractor? Good luck all.
 :smoking:  :tractorsm :duh: :yum: :drinkin: :cheers:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

A 49:question: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

1946?

Mark


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *A 49:question:
> Jody *



Nope, Sorry
 :duh:  :quiet: frown


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

1945
Archie


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

34?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

1950 ??


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

1948


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

1953-1954 so who is right whats the price


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

the case D was made in 1939 to 1955


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *1950 ?? *



:ditto: 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

1946


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

It's a 1946. Rats, more shared prizes.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Explain please*

How do you get 1946 out of this 5003490D.
Jody


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote "Explain please 
How do you get 1946 out of this 5003490D.
Jody"



Well, # 5324607 I found to be a 1950. Therefore, all we need to do is extrapolate the fact that there were 14,396 made from 1939 to 1953, take the square root of that times pi, subtract the inverse and you've got your answer. If that doesn't work, go to the case site and look it up in their chart

Actually, I think Caseman is tricking us into identifying his finds for him:truth:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:furious: Thanks Calvin it all makes sense now:duh: 
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Congradulations to the winners. Sorry there isn't no big prize to win. I will give a big round of applause :cheers: :thumbsup: , hmmmm couldn't find any clapping smiles.

Now to explain the serial mumber and how we came up with a year of 1946. In 1938 case switched to a 7 digit serial number. For most tractors built through the 1953 year, the year of manufactre can be determined by a two step method. In the first step, the first and second number (5003490D) are combined , as per sample 50, in the second step substact 4 from the first step, 50-4=46. Another example would be if the serial number was 4805220S, we combine the first 2 numbers 48, minus 4 = a 1944 Case S tractor. The serial number should also have letters at the beginning or the end of the serial number to Identify the model f the tractor. Hope this explains it for those that didn't win this time. Hopefully the next quiz will be a bit tougher. Thank you all for playing.
caseman-d :tractorsm :captain: :cheers: :ride: till next time


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks caseman for explaining that for me.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

caseman was the d the only cast grill model?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *caseman was the d the only cast grill model? *


Bear,
I beleive the only one of that style. Between the grill and the radiator cap are the best 2 ways to identify the D series, The other model had a different style grill, and that another story.
caseman-d


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone that knows tractors would know you subtract the 4th digit of the serial number fromt eh 5 and sixth digit. Treat the 5th and 6th as one number and subract the 4th and its a 46! Piece of cake.:furious:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I must admit I looked it up on the YT site in the chart. So I will donate my share of the prize to those more knowledgeable on the subject.  

Case Serial Number Lookup 

Mark


----------



## Old_Nodaker (Nov 1, 2003)

Oops, I thought this was an open book test, guess I'll have to donate my share of the prize also, although it appears that my 1st answer to Jody wasn't really that far off.:dazed:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Congradulations to the winners. Sorry there isn't no big prize to win. I will give a big round of applause :cheers: :thumbsup: , hmmmm couldn't find any clapping smiles.
> 
> Now to explain the serial mumber and how we came up with a year of 1946. In 1938 case switched to a 7 digit serial number. For most tractors built through the 1953 year, the year of manufactre can be determined by a two step method. In the first step, the first and second number (5003490D) are combined , as per sample 50, in the second step substact 4 from the first step, 50-4=46. Another example would be if the serial number was 4805220S, we combine the first 2 numbers 48, minus 4 = a 1944 Case S tractor. The serial number should also have letters at the beginning or the end of the serial number to Identify the model f the tractor. Hope this explains it for those that didn't win this time. Hopefully the next quiz will be a bit tougher. Thank you all for playing.
> caseman-d :tractorsm :captain: :cheers: :ride: till next time *


is that just for cases


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *is that just for cases *


that just works on the 1938-1953 models Case tractors with a 7 digit number.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok now when is the next pop Quiz.
Jody


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Ok now when is the next pop Quiz.
> Jody *


Jody,
Now if I was to tell you when the next quiz is wouldn't be a pop quiz>
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

True but if we don't know the content its still a pop Quiz right:smoking: 
Jody


----------

